# WARhammer Online - Schnellinfo



## Verce (15. Januar 2008)

In diesem Artikel werde ich bestmöglichst versuchen euch präzise und doch kurz über WAR zu informieren, und aufzuzeigen _wieso_ so viele, insbesondere PVP-Spieler, sehnsüchtig darauf warten.

Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning, kurz: WAR, ist ein heiß ersehntes RvR (Realm vs. Realm) MMORPG, das auf der Story, den Büchern und dem Tabletop des Warhammeruniversums basiert.

Mit Mythic als Developer(Entwickler) und Electrinoc Arts (EA) als Sponsor/Förderer wird Warhammer: Age of Reckoning unter *EA-Mythic* produziert. Auf der einen Seite Mythic, mit seiner geballten Erfahrung durch bspw. Dark Age of Camelot (DAoC), und auf der anderen Electronic Arts (EA), die viel Vertrauen und Geld in Mythic investieren und dem ganzen schier unbegrenzten finanziellen Rückhalt geben.

EA-Mythic wies nicht erst einmal darauf hin, dass sie Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning keinesfalls unfertig veröffentlichen werden. Sie wissen, dass schlechte und unreife MMORPGs auf dem heutigen Markt keine Chance mehr haben. Der derzeitig offiziell bekanntgegebene *Releasetermin ist 2te bis 3te Quartal 2008* - was sich aber unter umständen nochmal ändert.

*Das User-Interface in Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning:* Link & Link
Die Basis des User-Interfaces in WAR ist nicht viel anders als das in anderen erfolgreichen MMORPGs. Hier wird auf altbewährtes gesetzt. Es wird kein komplett Neues entworfen, dafür aber ziemlich aufgebessert, vorallem um die WAR-spezifischen Funktionen einzubinden. Ansonsten sprechen die Bilder wohl für sich, und es bleibt nicht mehr viel zum User-Interface zu sagen.

*Die Mächte in Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning:* Link
In Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning kämpft nicht Gut gegen Böse - es kämpft die Ordnung gegen die Zerstörung - Order vs. Destruction!
Es gibt kein Gut, es gibt nur Böse. Keine der Seiten kennt Gnade, keine kennt Mitleid, keine kennt Frieden. Es gild: Kämpfen bis zur totalen Vernichtung. Für jede Seite ziehen 3 Völker in die Schlacht!
Auf Seiten der Ordnung kämpfen..
*.. die Zwerge*. Klein und doch stark. Erfinderisch und furchtlos. Die wohl einzige Furcht der Zwerge ist die Vorstellung in einer Welt ohne Bier leben zu müssen. _Erzfeind: Grunhäute_
*.. das Imperium*. Ein unter dem Kriegsgott Sigmar vereintes Menschenvolk, das es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hat alles schlechte, allemvoran die Chaos, zu jagen, töten und komplett zu beseitigen! _Erzfeind: Chaos_
*.. die HochElfen*. Ein stolzes und edles Elfenvolk, das vorallem durch Ihre magischen Fähigkeiten hervorsticht. _Erzfeind: DunkelElfen_
Auf Seiten der Zerstörung kämpfen..
*.. die Grünhäute*. Bestehend aus Orks und Goblins. Hier hat sich Stärke mit Intelligenz gepaart um für ihre Sache zu kämpfen. _Erzfeind: Zwerge_
*.. die Chaos*. Ursprünglich ein Menschenvolk. Doch unter den Chaosgöttern tun sich für sie neue Wege auf: Mutationen, fliegen, tiefdunkle Magie und vieles mehr. _Erzfeind: Imperium_
*.. die DunkelElfen*. Ein Gothik-mäßiges, fast sadistisches Elfenvolk. Sie stehen auf kämpfen, auf töten, auf Schmerz! _Erzfeind: HochElfen_

*Die Klassen in Warhammer-Online: Age of Reckoning:* Link
Insgesamt gibt es 24 verschiedene spielbare Klassen in Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning.  Pro Volk, wovon es insgesamt 6 gibt, 4 Stück. 
Pro Volk wird es ein bestimmtes Klassen-Setup geben, das garantiert, dass ein Volk nicht abhängig von anderen Völkern ist, sondern auch eigenständig kämpfen, vernichten und vernichtet werden kann.

*#1 Der Tank:* Eine Klasse dessen Primäraufgabe darin besteht seine Gruppe zu beschützen. Dies tut er in der Regel indem er den Schaden auf sich lenkt, den Gegner stört, behindert, blockiert.
Zwerge: Link | Imperium: Link | HochElfen: Link | Grünhäute: Link | Chaos: Link | DunkelElfen: Link

*#2 Der Nahkampf-DD:* Der Nahkampf-DamageDealer ist dafür ausgelegt, aus nächster Entfernung hohen Schaden, auf 1 oder sehr wenigen Zielen zugleich, anzurichten.
Zwerge: Link | Imperium: Link | HochElfen: ??? | Grünhäute: Link | Chaos: Link | DunkelElfen: Link

*#3 Der Fernkampf-DD:* Ähnlich wie der Nahkampf-DD ist diese Klasse dazu bestimmt hohen Schaden anzurichten. Beim Fernkampf-DD geschieht dies jedoch aus weiter Entfernung, und oftmals auch auf (weitaus) mehr als 1 Ziel.
Zwerge: Link | Imperium: Link | HochElfen: Link | Grünhäute: Link | Chaos: Link | DunkelElfen: Link

*#4 Der Supporter:* Die Hauptaufgabe dieser Klasse ist es befreundete Spieler zu unterstützen. Dies kann mit Hilfe von Heilung, Sträkungszaubern, Widerbelebung und ähnliches geschehen.
Zwerge: Link | Imperium: Link | HochElfen: Link | Grünhäute: Link | Chaos: Link | DunkelElfen: Link

Die Klassen in Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning sind alle sehr flexibel; so wird ein Tank nicht nur was auf die Mütze kriegen, sondern wird Feinde auch ordentlich vermöbeln können. So wird der Supporter nicht nur heilen müssen, sondern auch aktiv im Kampfgeschehen eingreifen "können". Nein, nicht nur können, sondern müssen! Denn tut er das nicht ist seine Effizienz als Supporter gleich Null. Ähnliches gild für alle Klassen: Individualität wird bei WAR groß geschrieben.

*Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning leveln:*
Es wird von Anfang an möglich sein mittels PvP als auch PvE leveln zu können. In beiden Bereichen gibt es Quests, PublicQuests als auch EXP für das töten von Feinden. Zu Beginn wird es nur wenige PvP und viele PvE-Zonen geben - bei steigendem Gebiet wird sich das aber bis zum Endlevel ändern, wo es dann sehr viel PvP und nur noch mäßig PvE-Gebiete gibt.

*RvR/PvP in Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning:* Link & Link & Link
Das PvP-System in Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning hat einen sehr hohen Stellenwert und basiert auf das DAoC (Dark Age of Camelot) System.
Man kann mittels PvP leveln, questen, Burgen einnehmen, Hauptstädte plündern und Könige entführen,  sie natürlich aber auch einfach umbringen.
Das PvP in Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning ist in 2 Hauptbereiche unterteilt:

*#1 Schlachtfelder:* Zielorientierte Kämpfe in der offenen Spielwelt. Hier gild es Festungen einzunehmen, die von Gilden besetzt werden, Belagerungswaffen zu errichten, einzusetzen und komplette RvR-Zonen einzunehmen - bis hin zur Hauptstadt des Feindes. Die Gebiete in denen diese Schlachten stattfinden werden sehr groß sein und hunderten von Spielern gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit bieten sich zu bekämpfen.
Desweiteren sind die Schlachtfelder in Tiers unterteilt: Tier1 für Level 1-10, Tier2 für Level 11-20, Tier3 für Level 21-30 und Tier4 für Level 31-40 Charaktere.
Jedes Rassenpaar hat einen eigenen Tier-Baum(1-4), in dessen 4ten Tier sich die Hauptstadt befindet. Doch auch Tier1 bis 3 tragen zur finalen Eroberung der gegnerischen Hauptstadt bei; Tier1 weniger, Tier3 mehr.
Rassenpaare: Zwerge&Grünhäute, Imperium&Chaos, HochElfen&DunkelElfen

*#2 Szenarien:* Szenarien sind instanzierte Gebiete, die zu 100% balanced sind. In ihnen gibt es bestimmte Ziele die man erfüllen muss, und je nach dem welche Macht das Szenario als Sieger verlässt rückt man der Einnahme der gegnerischen Hauptstadt, und der totalen vernichtung des Feindes, ein Stück näher - oder ferner. Um die Wartezeiten permanent niedrig zu halten sind Kriegshunde für diesen RvR-Typ geplant. Diese sind dafür vorgesehen nichtvorhandene Spieler durch NSCs (Nicht-Spieler-Charaktere) zu ersetzen.

Es heißt immer so schön: War is everywhere! - Der Krieg ist überall, und allgegenwärtig.
*
PvE in Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning:*
Auch wenn PvE bei WAR nur an 2ter Stelle steht ist es vorhanden! Man wird von Level 0 bis 40 (Höchstlevel), mehr oder minder ruhig, mittels PvE questen können. Die Quests werden immer unmittelbar mit dem Konflikt, Ordnung:Zerstörung, zutun haben. Voraussichtlich wird es auch Raid-Instanzen geben.

*Questen in Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning:*
WAR will sich von den stupiden Quests anderer MMORPGs abheben und hat deshalb mehrere sehr coole Sachen in ihr Quest-System implementiert. Zum einen wird es keine Quests geben, die nicht unmittelbar der ausrottung des Feindes dienen. Desweiteren werden die Quests nicht zwangsläufig immer erst dann gestartet, wenn du die Questgeber ansprichst! Du hast bereits 5 Goblins getötet und der Questgeber den du erst jetzt ansprichst möchte, dass du für ihn 5 erlegst - schon erledigt! Und das 3te, und wohl interessanteste, was die Jungs von EA-Mythic sich haben einfallen lassen sind Public-Quests. Diese Quests nimmt man automatisch an, sobald man ein bestimmtes Gebiet betritt. Alle in diesem Gebiet haben das gleiche Quest und kämpfen vereint für die Erfüllung. Anschließend bekommst du je nach dem wieviel du zum Erfolg der Public-Quest beigetragen hast ein sehr schlechte oder überaus gute Belohnung.

*Wälzer des Wissens:*
Dies ist eine art Buch, in dem vermerkt ist was du alles geleistet hast. Wieviele Zwerge habe ich enthauptet? WÄLZER DES WISSENS! Wieviel Speerspitzen hab ich bereits gesammelt? WÄLZER DES WISSENS! Es ist noch nicht offiziell wie umfangreich die Datensätze im Wälzer des Wissens tatsächlich sein werden, es ist aber viel zu erwarten.

*Talente in Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning:*
In Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning gibt es vorraussichtlich ein sehr gängiges Talentsystem - was bisher offiziel als Mastery-System betitelt wird. Eine Besonderheit jedoch ist, dass wenn du bspw. Talentpunkte in eine Option bei Feuermagie steckst, automatisch alle Feuerzauber davon profitieren und mehr Schaden anrichten, zusätzlich zu der ausgewählten Fähigkeit/Option.
Pro Klasse wird es 3 verschiedene Zweige gehen, die man einschlagen kann.

*Moral:*
Moral wird im Kampf generiert, jedoch sehr langsam. Erreicht deine Moral ein bestimmtes Level kannst du sie dir zu Nutze machen und eine Fähigkeit benutzen die deine Moral (teilweise) aufbraucht. Es gibt insgesamt 4 verschiedene Moral-Stufen bzw Moral-Stärken. Man muss für jede Stufe eine Fähigkeit festlegen, die man nutzen können will. Und je höher die Stufe, desto mächtiger der Zauber und desto größer der Moralverlust. Moral baut sich jedoch nur im Kampf auf, und baut sich langsam ab, sollte man zu lange kein Blut mehr vergossen haben.

*Empfehlenswerte Links:*
Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning Ofiizielle Seite: Link & Link
Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning Community Seiten: Link & Link
Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning Comic: Link & Link
Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning Screenshots: Link
Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning Videos: Link & Link

*Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning BEFINDET SICH DERZEITIG IN DER CLOSED-BETA! *(anmelden hier: Link )

-------
hoffe hab keine groben fehler gemacht sowie viel vergessen. wenn doch: bitte bescheidgeben :-*

MFG, HAPPY DISCUSSING!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (15. Januar 2008)

sehr schicke kurze Zusammenfassung, aber hast du um die Uhrzeit nix besseres zu tun?

vielleicht könnnte man noch erwähnen, daß es mounts geben wird, aber da das ja mittlerweile in jedem MMO vorhanden ist, kann mans auch weglassen.

Und ansonsten vielleicht auch noch nen Hinweis darauf, daß das crafting auch nur Kampfbezogene Berufe beinhalten soll.

Am geilsten fand ich: "... sollte man zu lange kein Blut mehr vergossen haben" klingt eher wie ein Blutrausch statt wir Moral XD.

Ich bin echt schon gespannt auf WAR, am liebsten wärs mir es wär schon draußen, aber lieber warten anstelle eines Starship Troopers Games (Achtung Insider, nicht jeder wird denn verstehen ^^)


----------



## Pymonte (15. Januar 2008)

seh nette Zusammenfassung. Bei den Quests ist es noch etwas ungenau und viel hören sagen...aber das ist ja normal bei einem Spiel in der Entwicklung


----------



## Sagardo (15. Januar 2008)

das Tome of Knowledge kann auch Quests freischalten und dient auch als "Tagebuch" also soll es anderen Spielern möglich sein dein Buch einzusehen und wohl auch manche Infos daraus auszutauschen....
Es soll auch für Grindspieler toll sein, da es nach z.b. 50 Mobs einer Sorte einen neuen Schlag freischaltet, der für diese Mobklasse mehr Schaden verursacht. Nach 100 Mobs wird z.b. ein versteckter Schatz freigeschaltet, den man dann finden kann. Nach 500 Mobs findet man dann z.b. den Standort des Häuptlings heraus, der dann wiederum ein tolles Item droppt.......

Auch hast du die "Christmasquest" vergessen glaube ich, wo man irgendwo in der Karte einen Elfen findet, der ein Schwert in seiner Brust hat. Dieser bittet euch dann hilfe zu holen, nun hat man dann 2 Möglichkeiten..
1. man geht zu dem angegebenen Npc und besorgt Hilfe und bekommt eine Questbelohnung(Der WOW-Weg)
2. man nimmt das Schwert und denkt "cooles Item" und levelt weiter ^^


Das sind natürlich alles nur Beispiele, wobei der Elf in der Christmasquest von Paul beschrieben wurde.

Zum Interface ist noch interessant, dass sie die Programiersprache LUA einbinden welche auch schon in WOW für diese tollen Addons sorgte.
Also müssen sich ambitionierte Addon Schreiber garnicht groß umlernen und man kann darauf hoffen, dass seine Addon Schmiede (die man von WOW kennengelernt hat) auch für WAR schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ist das ein vielversprechender Anfang, den du da gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke dafür.


----------



## Grimmrog (15. Januar 2008)

Naja mal sehen obs so umgesetzt wird, aber mobs  gridnen werde so dnan viele leute machen, in der hoffnung was shcickes freischalten zu können, wobei das Freigeschatete random sein sollte, da so sonst nur die pioniere Arbeit leisten, und die Spieler sich dann nur das beste raussuchen was sie benötigen.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Januar 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Naja mal sehen obs so umgesetzt wird, aber mobs  gridnen werde so dnan viele leute machen, in der hoffnung was shcickes freischalten zu können, wobei das Freigeschatete random sein sollte, da so sonst nur die pioniere Arbeit leisten, und die Spieler sich dann nur das beste raussuchen was sie benötigen.




Das grenzt von der Art schon ganz schön an WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grinden für besseres Equip/Fähigkeiten... aber WAR erfindet das Rad ja nicht neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (15. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Das grenzt von der Art schon ganz schön an WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Kunst ist es ja jedem seine Vorliebe ausleben zu lassen, ohne jedem diese Vorliebe aufzuzwingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soll heissen, wer viel Grindet sollte auch belohnt werden, allerdings sollten dort einfach nicht die besten Items sein, sondern nur etwas abwechslung für den Grinder und eine kleine Extrabelohnung.
Man findet während des Grinden auch immer mehr über die Mobs heraus und das aktualisiert sich dann im Thome of Knowlegde als kleine Geschichte/Analyse über die Spezies, daraus bekommt man dann ja auch seine Spezialattacken (die nur gegen diese Rasse wirkt), da man die schwächen der Rasse analysiert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem finde ich das Thome of Knowlegde oder auch "Wälzer des Wissens" genannt eine der besten Sachen in WAR.
Jede Spezies kann man sich erklären lassen in dem Buch , desto mehr man entdeckt von der Welt von WAR, desto mehr steht in ihm.
Jeder "schreibt" seinen Wälzer selber und entdeckt mit ihm und durch ihn die Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grandcru (15. Januar 2008)

da sieht man mal wieder wie undurchdacht die spielidee ist...


""In Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning kämpft nicht Gut gegen Böse - es kämpft die Ordnung gegen die Zerstörung - Order vs. Destruction!""

"Es gibt kein Gut, es gibt nur Böse. Keine der Seiten kennt Gnade, keine kennt Mitleid, keine kennt Frieden. Es gild: Kämpfen bis zur totalen Vernichtung. Für jede Seite ziehen 3 Völker in die Schlacht!"

was ist die Ordunung?? böse ordnung ohne mitleid und bla bla.. omg
und zerstörung.. wirklich sehr tolle ideen für die beiden seiten...
warum kämpfen die alle gegen einander??? nur um dämlich rumzuhaun? gibts es keine Hintergrund story oder wird einfach schnell gesagt: hm elfen, orks und so wie bei wow klingt gut... dann noch irgendwas anderes... ordnung.. zerstörung jo man klingt auch voll geil und dnn nur rumhaun!

ganz ehrlich.. dieses spiel wird keine ernsthafte alternative zu bereits bestehenden games.

ich würd mich aber freuen wenn die "ich will undebedingt fsk 18 game haben *heul* weil die ja alle so dumm sind" oder die "geil krieg man! da gehts echt ma voll ab ey man" bitte zu diesem spiel wechseln würden, danke.


----------



## Nevad (15. Januar 2008)

grandcru schrieb:


> da sieht man mal wieder wie undurchdacht die spielidee ist...
> ""In Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning kämpft nicht Gut gegen Böse - es kämpft die Ordnung gegen die Zerstörung - Order vs. Destruction!""
> 
> "Es gibt kein Gut, es gibt nur Böse. Keine der Seiten kennt Gnade, keine kennt Mitleid, keine kennt Frieden. Es gild: Kämpfen bis zur totalen Vernichtung. Für jede Seite ziehen 3 Völker in die Schlacht!"
> ...





http://war.buffed.de/guides/789/hintergrundstory

Kannst du ja mal lesen,wenn du denkst,dass es einfach sinnlos ist,zu kämpfen ;-)


----------



## midknight (15. Januar 2008)

@Grandcru
Warum gekämpft wird und wieso gerade jeweiligen Parteien gegeneinander kämpfen, kannst du im Internet, den Büchern oder den Tabletop Spielanleitungen entnehmen. Bei WoW weiß man es ja schließlich auch nicht wirklich, wenn man die WC Spiele nicht kennt.

"hm elfen, orks und so wie bei wow klingt gut... dann noch irgendwas anderes... ordnung.. zerstörung jo man klingt auch voll geil und dnn nur rumhaun!"

Dir ist schon klar woher Blizzard seine grünen Orks her hat oder? Von dem sehr viel früher erschienenen Tabletop Warhammer. Und Elfen gab es vor WoW auch schon.

Naja whatever...

was mich mal interessieren würde. Kann man eigentlich seinen Realm verlassen und in einen anderen rein? Wenn ich nen menschlichen Sigmarpriester spiele, bin ich dann dazu verdammt auf ewig in Altdorf rumzulungern und das Chaos zu bekämpfen? Oder ist es möglich mal die Zwerge zu besuchen und ein paar Orks zu schlachten? Ich hab bisher noch keinerlei Infos diesbezüglich gefunden. Wär doch saublöd, wenn es praktisch 3 Spiele (Imperium<>Chaos; Zwerge<>Grünhäute; Elfen<>Dunkelelfen) wären, die nur unter einem Namen laufen. Ich möchte ja schließlich auch mal meine mir von Sigmar geschenkte Kraft an einem Dunkelelfen erproben und den Grünhäuten eins mit dem Hammer überbraten.


----------



## Kresse (15. Januar 2008)

> da sieht man mal wieder wie undurchdacht die spielidee ist...
> ""In Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning kämpft nicht Gut gegen Böse - es kämpft die Ordnung gegen die Zerstörung - Order vs. Destruction!""
> 
> "Es gibt kein Gut, es gibt nur Böse. Keine der Seiten kennt Gnade, keine kennt Mitleid, keine kennt Frieden. Es gild: Kämpfen bis zur totalen Vernichtung. Für jede Seite ziehen 3 Völker in die Schlacht!"
> ...



Was willst du denn ? Der Mann macht sich hier eine solche Arbeit um viele Infos über WAR zusammenzutragen und du postest hier so einen sinnlosen Mist ?
Die gesammte Warhammer Welt basiert auf einer gut durchdachten und sehr interessanten Geschichte.
Es ist einfach sehr schwer gut und böse einzuordnen.
So ist das Imperium ja auf der einen Seite gut, da es gegen die Mächte des Chaos kämpft und versucht diese aus ihren Ländereien zu vertreiben. Doch auf der anderen Seite kennt das Imperium keine Gnade.
Sie richten Ketzer und Verräter ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste hin und setzen den Willen des Imperators bzw den von Sigmar durch.
Doch im Groben und Ganzen sind die Rassen die in WAR auf der Seite der Ordnung kämpfen die "Guten". Die Mächte des Chaos und die anderen Rassen der Zerstörung hingegen verkörpern das "Böse".
So sind es zum Beispiel die Ziele des Chaos die ganze Welt im Namen der Chaosgötter zu unterwerfen.
Klingt das für dich irgendwie unlogisch ? 
Findest du etwa die WoW Story sinnvoller ? Diese seit dem letzten Addon komplett kaputt gemachte Geschichte von Außerirdischen die mit ihren Raumschiffen (!) auf dieser Welt landen. Eine Geschichte in der die letzten überlebenen Blutelfen sich gegen ihren Anführer wenden, der sie noch in der Geschichte von Warcraft III gerettet hat. Das macht für mich keinen Sinn.
Und wenn das Spiel für dich keine Konkurenz ist, dann spiel es halt nicht. Genau wie du dir wünschst, dass alle Leute die ein Spiel ab 18 wollen zu WAR wechseln sollen, genau so wünsche ich mir, dass Leute wie du, die in ihrem ganzen Leben ihre einzige Erfahrung in Sachen MMO's und Online Gaming mit WoW gemacht haben von WAR wegbleiben.
Ich habe nichts gegen Leute, die noch nicht volljährig sind, denn auch diese können sehr wohl geistige Reife beweisen. Doch du tust das nicht, du postest einfach in einem Thread, der allen, die sich erst seit kurzem mit WAR beschäftigen eine gute Grundlage bietet einen solchen Schrott.
Und wenn dir meine Meinung nicht passt und du mich deshalb flamen musst, dann tu das bitte per PM oder sonstirgendwie und bleib vom WAR Forum fern.

Edit : Zu midknight's Frage : Natürlich kannst du auch die anderen Gebiete besuchen. Es wäre ja auch etwas unlogisch, wenn zum Beispiel das Imperium, welches Grünhäute auch verachtet, nicht auch Orks und Goblins bekämpfen könnte. Im Gegenteil, du wirst schon relativ früh dazu in der Lage sein, deine Verbündeten, die in anderen Ländereien der Warhammer Welt kämpfen zu unterstützen.
Du kannst also auch als Imperialer gegen alle Rassen der Zerstörung kämpfen.


----------



## Sevydos (15. Januar 2008)

Die Zusammenfassung find ich gut gelungen. Die Screenshots und Links geben einen kleinen Einblick, wie es so ungefähr werden soll.

Ich freu mich schon aufs Spiel, mögen viele sagen es seie nicht gut oder es seie von WoW kopiert...von WoW kopiert? *hust* 
Beim Interface zum Beispiel bringen die wenigen Änderung eine schnelle Eingewöhung mit sich! Man muss nicht erstmal 2h sich damit beschäftigen die Bedienungsanleitung fürs Interface durch zu lesen, da man das meiste wohl ungefähr so kennt.
Ausserdem hat Blizz auch nicht alles selbst erfunden oder zuerst erfunden.



@grandcru:
Geh wo anders spielen, Kind. Wenn dich das Spiel nicht interessiert, bist du hier falsch.


----------



## midknight (15. Januar 2008)

Na da bin ich ja beruhigt. Ich war jetzt ne ganze Zeitlang nicht mehr in Sachen WAR aktuell und konnte dementsprechend nicht die neuesten News verfolgen.  In den Podcasts von dem Schreihals (Sorry ich mag Barnet einfach nicht, der erinnert mich an nen aufgedrehten Dirk Bach) konnte ich auch nichts zu dieser Frage erkennen. 

Gibt es denn vielleicht irgendwo ne offizielle Info dazu, oder ist einem ein Video bekannt in dem mehrere Rassen gemischt am kämpfen sind?


----------



## Terriom (15. Januar 2008)

@grandcru
So viel ich weiß gibt es sehr viel an Hintergrund Story zu War. Aber ehrlich gesagt, liest sich dein Post ein wenig so wie Stevinos Blog Einträge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War wird ja vieles, aber sicher nicht so wie WoW. Verglichen mit anderen MMORPGs geht War einen völlig neuen Weg, indem es bevorzugt Wert auf PvP legt. Es gibt wenige erfolgreiche MMORPGs mit gutem PvP Part. War könnte es gelingen, zu zeigen was man aus der Möglichkeit des PvPs in MMORPGs alles machen kann. Ich denke da gibt es nämlich noch eine ganze Menge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sukiz (15. Januar 2008)

@grandcru
einfach nur wow fanboy...mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. sich über etwas so negativ zu äußern von dem man keine ahnung hat find ich einfach nur treißt.

naja WAR is coming und das können so leute auch nicht verhindern geschweige denn uns die vorfreude nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feinkost (15. Januar 2008)

ich hab hoffnung das alle kids die schlecht über war reden es nie anfassen werden, denn es sind meistens auch die, die auch überall anders rumflamen (sprech aus erfahrung..)


----------



## Verce (15. Januar 2008)

*ersten post UPDATED*
hoffe jetzt alles okayy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitman00 (15. Januar 2008)

*hust* http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=186178 *hust*


----------



## LionTamer (15. Januar 2008)

Hmm...dann stellt sich jetzt wohl die Frage, ob die User identisch sind und die Person einfach mehrere Foren beglückt (was ja nicht auszuschließen ist und was ich jetzt einfach mal hoffe) oder ob sich jemand hier dreist mit den Federn Anderer schmückt.


----------



## Verce (15. Januar 2008)

ich hab beides gepostet   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yenwer (16. Januar 2008)

grandcru schrieb:


> da sieht man mal wieder wie undurchdacht die spielidee ist...
> ""In Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning kämpft nicht Gut gegen Böse - es kämpft die Ordnung gegen die Zerstörung - Order vs. Destruction!""
> 
> "Es gibt kein Gut, es gibt nur Böse. Keine der Seiten kennt Gnade, keine kennt Mitleid, keine kennt Frieden. Es gild: Kämpfen bis zur totalen Vernichtung. Für jede Seite ziehen 3 Völker in die Schlacht!"
> ...



18, menno 21 wäre besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hintergrund WAR, wann ist das Tabletop rausgekommen, um 1980, mein ich, wo war WOW da. Ah stimmt gabs ja noch nicht. 
WAR ist noch nicht fertig, WOW wirds wohl nie werden. Und HdRO kann ich persönlich leider nichts abgewinnen, habs angezockt, und war nicht überzeugt ...

Ich halte es derzeit wie mit der Demokratie, das ist die 2. beste Regierungsform die es gibt, die Beste suchen wir noch ...

Und zum Thread selbst, sehr schöner, knackiger Überblick. Danke Schön


----------



## -Haihappen- (16. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Mühe, die Fragen ergänzen sich nahezu perfekt mit der ersten FAQ.
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du es zweimal gepostet hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/sticky


----------



## Andî39 (16. Januar 2008)

Kresse schrieb:


> Was willst du denn ? Der Mann macht sich hier eine solche Arbeit um viele Infos über WAR zusammenzutragen und du postest hier so einen sinnlosen Mist ?
> Die gesammte Warhammer Welt basiert auf einer gut durchdachten und sehr interessanten Geschichte.
> Es ist einfach sehr schwer gut und böse einzuordnen.
> So ist das Imperium ja auf der einen Seite gut, da es gegen die Mächte des Chaos kämpft und versucht diese aus ihren Ländereien zu vertreiben. Doch auf der anderen Seite kennt das Imperium keine Gnade.
> ...


So ist es.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Danke für die Zusammenfassung, da hast du dir aber Mühe gegeben. Habe jetzt den Gedanken verstanden, als Sie Tier 1, Tier 2, Tier 3 und Tier 4 ins Leben riefen. Ich wusste vorher nie was das genau sei soll und für was das gut ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (16. Januar 2008)

Orks sind keine Erfindung von Warhammer. Nur mal so nebenbei.
Es ist ja nicht so, als ob Games Workshop sich die komplette Fantasy-Welt an sich ausgedacht hat.
Die Geschichte von Orks und Elfen gibt es sicherlich schon länger als Warhammer.
Selbt Tolkien hat sich ja nicht alles ausgedacht, auch wenn er sicherlich ein ausschlaggebender Autor war, an dessen Ideen sich bis heute die meisten Fantasy-Publisher halten...

Fertig, Danke

Ach ja, schöne Zusammenfassung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat mir geholfen


----------



## Xhudson (17. Januar 2008)

Natürlich sind die orks keine erfindung von Warhammer oder GW, Aber die Muskelbepackten Grünen Orks sind eine erfindung von GW und warhammer ^^

die Blizzard dreißter weise geklaut hat als sie damals nicht die rechte auf ein spiel von war bekommen haben.


----------



## Kuralian (17. Januar 2008)

Warhammer(Games Workshop) wird dieses Jahr 25,weiss leider nicht genau wann.Das ist doch mal Spekulationen wert,vielleicht ist dass ja das genaue Releasedatum von WAR?Aber das ist jetzt eine Theorie,die auch bei Illuminati/23 vorkommen könnte.


----------



## gultis (17. Januar 2008)

mir war so als war der gw geburtstag letztes jahr ?


edit : ja geburtsatg is ja jedes jahr ^^ aber meinte die große 25 , kann auch seuin das der gw geburtstag letztes war un das warhammer dieses 25 wird


----------



## Kahil Zun'Jah (3. Februar 2008)

Das ist ein guter Thread. Hilft mir sehr die Vorurteile "WAR wird kacke" beiseite zu Fegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich will ich WoW nicht schlecht reden, spiele es schon seit kurz nach Release und finde es sehr gut gemacht.
Nur nach so viel Zeit wünscht man sich ... großräumige Abwechslung! WAR halt.
Mal mehr Realistische Charaktere (Der Comicstyle war ja auch nicht übel), und die vielen klassen mit jedem 3 Skillbäume .. wird lange dauern bis ich da alles erforscht habe! Und Endlich sind Zwerge, wie Zwerge sein sollten *g*


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Februar 2008)

Interessanter Threat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich von WoW auf War wechsel. Auch wenns Schade um 3 70ger is.
Die meisten Infos kannte ich zwar schon, aber es waren noch einige interssante Sachen aus dem Threat 
zuentnehmen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zu der Sache mit der Story. lol rofl. Mit dem Warhammerregelbuch kann man Menschen erschlagen soviel 
Story steht dadrin. Und nebenbei gibts noch den White Dwarf (die Zeitschrift) zu Warhammer in der seit 
(lasst mich lügen) 5 Jahren auch zahlreiche Sidestorys veröffendlicht worden sind. Das is überhauptkeinen 
Vergleich zu WoW. Nichtmal zu HdRO !! Ja ich spiel das Tabletop. Jaha. 2000P Hochelfen und 2000P Eldar 
aus W40k.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wobei ich der Ordnug und Zerstörungstheorie auch n bisschen Flach find um 2 Fraktionen zu bilden.
Beispiel? Zwerge und Elfen ( also auch die Hochelfen) hassen sich. Kann mir schwer vorstellen das die den 
Krieg des Bartes mal soeben vergessen. Aber vielleicht hat da ein Schreiberling von Myst ne Story zu.
mir isses ehrlich egal hauptsache das Spiel macht Spaß. Alles andere is für mich kein Kriterium.


----------



## Targuss (11. Februar 2008)

Nur um auch mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben: 
@Verce: Erstmal dickes Lob an dich, echt gut gemacht. Habe WAR ein wenig aus den Augen verloren und du hast meinen wissensstand wieder aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch für jm der jetzt gerade das erse Mal in dieses Forum gestolpert ist eine sehr gut Hilfe


@grnadcru: 
"In Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning kämpft nicht Gut gegen Böse - es kämpft die Ordnung gegen die Zerstörung - Order vs. Destruction!" 
- Sorry aber wie ist es denn in WoW? Dort gibt es auch Horde und Allianz und wer die Story kennt weiß, dass zum Beispiel Orks eigentlich kein bisschen böse sind.

warum kämpfen die alle gegen einander??? nur um dämlich rumzuhaun? gibts es keine Hintergrund story oder wird einfach schnell gesagt: hm elfen, orks und so wie bei wow klingt gut... dann noch irgendwas anderes... ordnung.. zerstörung jo man klingt auch voll geil und dnn nur rumhaun!
 - da fällt mir nur ein: Wenn  man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten. Ich bin erst vor kurzem auf WAR gestoßen und habe festgestellt, dass es um einiges mehr Story gibt als in WoW. Auch wurde eben nicht für das Spiel die Story so lasch abgeändert das es auf einmal soetwas wie Draenei gibt, sodass die Allianz auch einen Schamanen hat.

ganz ehrlich.. dieses spiel wird keine ernsthafte alternative zu bereits bestehenden games.
- Wofür haste dann gepostet? Das einzige was du damit erreicht wäre andere davon abzubringen sich WAR zu kaufen, aber da es ja eh keine Konkurenz ist, macht das wieder keinen Sinn
- zusätzlich verweise ich noch auf diese Umfrage: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=31398&st= die besagt das 20%-40% der Buffed user auf war umsteigen... wie shcon die ersten posts in dieser umfrage sagen fehlt das "antesten von war", ich denke nicht das wirklich 20% 2 MMOs bezahlen werden.

ich würd mich aber freuen wenn die "ich will undebedingt fsk 18 game haben *heul* weil die ja alle so dumm sind"
- 1. die ganze antwort zeugt schon von deiner reife....
  2. gibt es die beschriebenen personen auch in WoW

"geil krieg man! da gehts echt ma voll ab ey man" bitte zu diesem spiel wechseln würden, danke.
- wie schon gesagt: wenn man keine ahnung hat....


----------



## black wolf (11. Februar 2008)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> ...
> Zu der Sache mit der Story. lol rofl. Mit dem Warhammerregelbuch kann man Menschen erschlagen soviel
> Story steht dadrin. Und nebenbei gibts noch den White Dwarf (die Zeitschrift) zu Warhammer in der seit
> (lasst mich lügen) 5 Jahren auch zahlreiche Sidestorys veröffendlicht worden sind. Das is überhauptkeinen
> ...



Mal ganz abgesehen von den 4 Dutzend oder so Romanen, die die Hintergrundgeschichte zusätzlich um viele Einzelheiten und Personen bereichern, die Rollenspielwerke des alten und neuen Systems, die sanktionierten Webpublikationen usw...


----------



## Duskfall334 (18. Februar 2008)

das macht wirklich freude aufs spiel danke


----------



## DerHexenkönig (21. April 2008)

grandcru schrieb:


> warum kämpfen die alle gegen einander??? nur um dämlich rumzuhaun? gibts es keine Hintergrund story



Wir wärs mit lesen statt labern?

Zum Beispiel die Geschichte von Malus Darkblade, die bis jetzt 4 Bücher füllt. Einfach mal danach googeln. 

Und das Schönste an den Büchern ist: Altdorf heißt am Ende immer noch Altdorf und wird nicht von ein paar Möchtegernlokalisierern wie in WoW alle paar Wochen umbenannt.


----------



## grimmgork (21. April 2008)

naja wenn wir ehrlich sind, sind die von der zerstörungsfraktion schon bisschen böse :/
Orcs hatt zwahr warhammer nicht erfunden, aber sie warhammer hatt als erster die orks grün und muskelbepackt dargestellt und das haben dann viele übernommen.

ausserdem gibts noch was interessantes zu den quests:

*Erkundungs Quests:*

_Erkundungs-Quests sind zufällige, besondere Quests, speziell entwickelt um Erkundungen zu belohnen. Kein NPC wird Euch den Weg zu einer Erkundungs-Quest zeigen. Ihr könnt lediglich darüber stolpern. Sie bieten sofortige Belohnungen gegen geringen Aufwand – und helfen die Geschichte zu bereichern.

Hier ist ein Beispiel für einen solchen Quest: Ihr trefft auf einen Kerl mit einem Wolf-Haustier auf einem Felsen mitten in der Wildnis. Der Kerl sagt: «Mein Wolf hungert. Ich würde meinen rechten Arm dafür hergeben, um ihm Futter zu besorgen.» Also nehmt ihr ihn beim Wort, prügelt ihn durch, sein Arm fällt ab und ihr bringt diesen zum Wolf, wofür ihr eine große Belohnung bekommt. Krank, nicht wahr? Aber etwas besonderes…_


----------



## Leoncore (10. Mai 2008)

black schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen von den 4 Dutzend oder so Romanen, die die Hintergrundgeschichte zusätzlich um viele Einzelheiten und Personen bereichern, die Rollenspielwerke des alten und neuen Systems, die sanktionierten Webpublikationen usw...



Ganz wichtig auch noch die Armeebücher zu jedem Volk.


----------



## Emol (10. Mai 2008)

"die DunkelElfen. Ein Gothik-mäßiges, fast sadistisches Elfenvolk. Sie stehen auf kämpfen, auf töten, auf Schmerz!"

Sry aber ich muss unbedingt hier mal klugscheißern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Dunkelelfen sind nicht nur FAST sadistisch, sie sind einfach bösartig. Sie hassen alles und jeden und freuen sich am meisten wenn jemand leidet. Natürlich haben sie auch ihre Gründe...


----------



## Filtertüte (17. Mai 2008)

Ich schliesse mich den anderen an was die Danksagungen betrifft und kann dementsprechend
auch meinen Senf dazugeben.

Als ich Anfang der 90er Warhammer kennengelernt habe,war ich (Männer sind kleine Kinder) einfach
nur hin und weg.

Schon der Gedanke das Gilden Städte besetzen und es Eroberungszüge gibt,das man nicht 
nur sinnlos Ehre oder "Epics" farmt lässt mich hoffnungsvoll sabbern.

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das WOW eine Menge Spieler verliert die heute schon mit den
besten Rüstungen / Waffen rumlaufen und sich mitunter zu Tode langweilen und einen Twink
nach dem anderen hochziehen.

Und das Electronics Arts zu qualitativ hochwertigen Spielen fähig ist,muss man eigentlich nicht 
erwähnen.

Eins noch.....die Schneestürmer sollte man nicht unterschätzen,ich erinnere hier nur mal so nebenbei
an den "Profimodus" von Diablo2-LOD.
Sollte etwas ähnliches in WOW auftauchen (jaja ich weiss ist reine Phantasie) wirds ein heftiger 
Kampf zwischen den beiden.

Schon der Gedanke meinen Hass auf die Menschen auszuleben...Hups ist mir so rausgerutscht.


Beeilt euch gefälligst mit WAR   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalyptus (17. Mai 2008)

Klasse Beitrag Danke für die Intressanten Links   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Mai 2008)

Was haben die dunkelelfen mit gothik zutun ..vorallem "fast sadistisch"

1. sind Dunkelelfen sadisten
2. heißt das etwa du ziehst eine analogie zwischen sadismus und der Gothikkultur oO


----------



## Ruffii (28. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> 2. heißt das etwa du ziehst eine analogie zwischen sadismus und der Gothikkultur oO


Sieht wohl so aus. 


Gut gemachter Beitrag 
Weiß net ob das hier schon erwähnt wurde : Der erste Comic-Link geht net mehr =)


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Juli 2008)

Dunkelelfen sind keine Gothicleute die die Welt in Schwarz sehen, ich fall hier Verce ungern in den Rücken, aber das sieht mir eher nach Dark Eldar aus als nach Dunkelelfen, um die am besten zu beschreiben zitier ich mal aus dem neuen Withe Dwarf über das neue Dunkelelfenarmeebuchm, wird jetzt ein bischen längerer Text.

_Um die Dunkelelfen zu verstehen, muss man erst Malekith verstehen, er ist der Erschaffer, Anfüher und Heiland der Dunkelelfen. Doch zur gleichen Zeit fürchten, verabscheuen und hassen sie ihn. Es ist ein komplexes Emotionsgefühge, denn die Dunkelelfen sind nicht so einfach Kreaturen wie etwa die Orks. Jede Handlung der Dunkelelfen, sei es innerhalb ihrer Gesellschaft oder im Krieg, folgt einem bestimmten Zweck. Nehmen wir als Beispiel die Sklaven. Sie entführen andere Kreaturen nicht einfach, weil sie böse sind, obgleich ihre bösartige Natur sie diesen Vorgang genauso genießen lässt, wie ein Kind, das einem Insekt die Flügel auszupft. Die Dunkelelfen plündern weil sie Arbeiter benötigen. Als sie das erste mal die Küsten Naggaroths erreichten, befanden sich keine Steinmetze, Bauern oder andere mehr oder minder begabten Arbeiter in ihren Reihen. Sie waren die enteigneten Krieger von Nagarythe.

So wie Malekith den Einsatz erhöhte und nun mit dem Schicksal seines gesamten Volkes spielte, so hat sich diese "Alles oder Nichts" Einstellung seidher in allen Generationen der Dunkelfen festgesetzt. Ein Dunkelelf gib sich nicht damit zufrieden, einfach nur zu existieren. Genau genommen besteht eine der posistiven Eigenschaffen dieses Volkes darin das es ausnahmslos sehr strebsam ist. Um ihr Ziel zu erreichen, werden Dunkelelfen alles und jedem in ihrem Weg niedermachen, den es gibt keine halben Sachen ihnen.

Diese egoistischen Ambitionen rühren her von der angeborenen Arroganz der Elfen und dem bitteren Gefühl, verraten worden zu sein. Seid die Dunkelelfen von Ulthuan verbannt worden sind, haben sich diese Gefühle immer weiter verbreitet und intensiviert. Malekith und seine Hexenmutter Morathi glauben seid jeher, dass im der Phönixthron nur aufgrund einer politischen Intriege verwert geblieben ist. Dieses Gefühl der Ungerechtigkeit zieht sich durch die gesamte Existenz der Dunkelelfen. Wärend die Hochelfen eine überlegene und etwas arrogante Haltung einnehmen, haben sich diese Attribute bei den Dunkelelfen zu einer Einstellung entwickelt, das sie über alles herrschen sollten. Ein Dunkelelf wird alles in seinen Besitz bringen, wonach es ihn verlangt, denn er ist der Überzeugung, das dies sein Geburtsrecht ist.

Die Dunkelelfen vertreten die Meinung, ihnen gehöre jeder Stein und jeder Grashalm. Daher versklaven sie guten Gewissens die niederen Völker. Alle Wesen - inklusive anderer Dunkeleflen, die dumm genug waren sich versklaven zu lassen, haben es in ihren Augen einfach nicht besser verdient. Besonders Ulthuan betrachten sie als ihren Besitz. Sie selbst bewohnen eine hässliche, leere und kalte Tundra, wärend die Hochelfen, ihn ihren Augen nichts weiter als schwächliche Poeten und belanglose Politiker, in den grünen Ländereien leben, die ihre Vorfahren verteidigt haben.

Es ist wahr das Malektih, oder vielmehr der Hexenkönig, um ihn bei dem Titel zu nenen, den er seid seiner Einschließung in die Mitternachtsrüstung trägt, das Ulitmative Ziel, nämlich die Herrschaft über Ulthuan, noch immer nicht erreicht hat. Doch die Dunkelelfen haben bereichts viele, viele Siege über die Hochelfen und andere Völker der Welt errungen. Die Herrschaft des Hexenkönigs hat alle siehen vorherrigen Phönixkönige überdauert, von denen viele durch die Machenschaften von Malekith oder Morathi ihr Leben lassen musste._

Ist ab und zu ein bischen aus dem zusammenhang gegriffen aber ich hoffe einfach mal der Text hilft ein klein wenig um zu wissen wie genau die Dunkelelfen ticken.


----------



## Noriana (1. August 2008)

Danke für die gute Zusammenfassung und die Links. Hat mir geholfen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (1. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Es ist wahr das Malektih, oder vielmehr der Hexenkönig, um ihn bei dem Titel zu nenen, den er seid seiner Einschließung in die Mitternachtsrüstung trägt, das Ulitmative Ziel, nämlich die Herrschaft über Ulthuan, noch immer nicht erreicht hat. Doch die Dunkelelfen haben bereichts viele, viele Siege über die Hochelfen und andere Völker der Welt errungen. Die Herrschaft des Hexenkönigs hat alle siehen vorherrigen Phönixkönige überdauert, von denen viele durch die Machenschaften von Malekith oder Morathi ihr Leben lassen musste.[/i]
> 
> (...)



Davon hab ich gar nichts gehört. Was hat es mit dieser Einschließung in die Mitternachtsrüstung auf sich? Und, was ist die Mitternachtsrüstung?


@TE: Gute Zusammenfassung, nun bin ich noch WAR geiler und will endlich spielen (verdammt... Ich hab heute gedacht es ist der 01.09- D'OH!)


----------



## HGVermillion (1. August 2008)

Die Mitternachtsrüstung ist die Rüstung die Malekith anhatt, als er durch die Flammen des Asuryan gegangen ist um sich als Phönixkönig bestätigen zu lassen, haben ihn die Flammen ein "kleinwenig" angesengt, und da er als verkohlter wohl kaum noch sich in der Öffentlichkeit hätte sehen lassen, haben sie ihm praktischerweise die Rüstung direkt auf den Leib geschmiedet, es ist also seine neue Haut, die er zeit seines Lebens tragen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (1. August 2008)

Danke Vermillion- aber, was ich mich dann frage... Warum haben Ihn die Flammen angesengt? Bzw. verstehe ich das r ichtig, dass die Flammen von Asuryan ein Ritual ist, dass man durchmachen muss um Phönixkönig zu werden? Wenn ja, ist diese "Versengung" die Art "Nein, du nicht"- der Flamme?


----------



## HGVermillion (1. August 2008)

Das lassen wir mal Freund Lexicanum erklären:

_Genau nördlich Lotherns lieg im Inneren Meer die Insel der Flammen, auf der sich der Tempel oder Schrein des Asuryan befindet. Die reinen weißen Flammen des Phönix brennen in Form einer Fontäne in der zentralen Kammer der antiken Pyramide. Nach der Tradition der Hochelfen, wie sie vom ersten Phönixkönig Aenarion begonnen wurde, muss ein neuer König das Inferno des Feuers des Asuryan durchschreiten und wenn er nicht zu Schaden kommt, stärkt ihn das Feuer, als ob der Gott Asuryan den neuen König selbst erwählt hätte. Danach wird er gekrönt und in den großen Federumhang als Symbol des Königtums gekleidet.

Bekanntlich wurde Malekith beim Versuch, Phönixkönig zu werden, von den Reinigenden Flammen des Asuryan entsetzlich verbrannt, da sie seinen von Schwarzer Magie durchtränkten Körper nicht akzeptierten. Da er jedoch überlebte, führte dieses schicksalhafte Ereignis zum Bruderkrieg zwischen den Anhängern und Gegnern von Malekiths Herrschaftsanspruch, zur Zerstörung großer Teile Nagarythes und zur Entstehung der Dunkelelfen... _

Du gehst halt als Elf durch die Flammen, und entweder du bekommts keinen Kratzer ab und bist danach der neue Herrscher der Hochelfen, oder sie verbrennen dich zu einen Häuflein Asche... Aber Malekith ist keine häuflein Asche, ist also lebendig durch die Flammen marschiert, und somit Rechmäßiger Phönixkönig.......

FÜR MALEKITH!!


----------



## Patso (1. August 2008)

gibts dazu auch i-wo bücher ( auf deutsch am besten ) oder ne "zusammenfassung" im internet ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab jetzt keine lust zu googeln...


----------



## HGVermillion (1. August 2008)

Lexicanum
eingeben was man sucht, und dann einfach durchlesen.

Games Workshop
unterm reiter Armeebücher nachsehen, da gibs auch ein paar Infos zu den Völkern


----------



## Zaratres (1. August 2008)

Jeder weis doch das die adligen hochelfen neidisch auf Malekith waren und mit der magie der hochelfen die flammen manipuliert haben um in zu töten aber er hats überlebt .
Aber immer noch nicht is er phönixkönig was muss er den noch alles machen , die waffe  des Khaine besorgen -.-


----------



## Mitzy (1. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> (...)
> Du gehst halt als Elf durch die Flammen, und entweder du bekommts keinen Kratzer ab und bist danach der neue Herrscher der Hochelfen, oder sie verbrennen dich zu einen Häuflein Asche... Aber Malekith ist keine häuflein Asche, ist also lebendig durch die Flammen marschiert, und somit Rechmäßiger Phönixkönig.......
> 
> FÜR MALEKITH!!



Für mich auch! Malekith ist der einzig wahre!



Zaratres schrieb:


> Jeder weis doch das die adligen hochelfen neidisch auf Malekith waren und mit der magie der hochelfen die flammen manipuliert haben um in zu töten aber er hat überlebt .
> Aber immer noch nicht is er phönixkönig was muss er den noch alles machen , die waffe  des Khaine besorgen -.-



Er muss einfach nur alle Hochelfen niedermetzeln- ich mach mit!


----------



## Patso (1. August 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Er muss einfach nur alle Hochelfen niedermetzeln



klingt spannend da bin ich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (1. August 2008)

Hallo, Verce echt tolle Arbeit ! Nur de links funzen nicht. Zumindest steht bei mir Page not found. gruss


----------



## Zaratres (1. August 2008)

freu mich schon auf den kerl in der tavern in der dunkelelfenhauptstadt : http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Malus_Darkblade


----------



## HGVermillion (1. August 2008)

Ich glaube nicht das der sich als Drachau in einer Taverne rumtreibt, und selbst wenn will ich nicht in der nähe sein wenn er ein Nickerchen macht. ^^


----------



## Zaratres (1. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das der sich als Drachau in einer Taverne rumtreibt, und selbst wenn will ich nicht in der nähe sein wenn er ein Nickerchen macht. ^^



hast du etwar angst das is so eine hochelfische schwäche die ich nicht kenne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (jaja ich lebe noch xD)


----------



## Telkano (1. August 2008)

ist das nur bei mir so oder funktioniert ein Großteil der Links nicht?


----------



## Zaratres (1. August 2008)

bei mir gehts <.<


----------



## Mitzy (1. August 2008)

Ich mag Malus Darkblade, er ist mir sympathisch *fg*


----------



## HGVermillion (9. August 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ich mag Malus Darkblade, er ist mir sympathisch *fg*


Mir ja auch, aber ich hätte in seinem Wachen wie im Schlafenden zustand gerne ein paar meter Luft zwischen uns.


----------



## Baruh13 (15. August 2008)

Ist der net tot ?! 



> Der Dämon betrog ihn letztenendes und stahl seine Seele, kurz bevor ihn Malus mit Hilfe des Warpschwerts zurück in den Warp bannte.



naja vllt nicht ganz tot aber seelenlos

quelle: war-wiki


----------



## HGVermillion (16. August 2008)

Du liegst dann ein paar Bücher zurück seelenlos bedeutet einfach das er keine Gefühle wie liebe Hass usw empfidet, er spürte halt nur noch eine große leere ins sich aber: 
Malus hat sich auf die Suche nach seiner Seele gemacht, dabei eine niedere Chaosgottheit verarscht, und als er vom Dämon seine Seele zurückbekommen hat, hat ihm die Chaosgottheit den Dämon wieder eingepflanzt.

Seidher überimmt der Dämon jedesmal die kontrolle wen Malus einschläft, darum trinkt er die ganze Zeit einen Trank der ihn Wachhält, und nur wenn er die Kampfkraft des Dämon braucht nimmt er ein Schlafmittel, und Dämon + Warpschwert ist eine Extrem üble kombination, und da es dem Dämon egal ist wer nun eigentlich ihm gegenübersteht sollte man sich etwa auf die länge eines Pfeilschusses begeben wenn er einschläft, und selbst dann noch auf ihn acht geben. ^^


----------



## trolldich (18. August 2008)

Verce schrieb:


> EA-Mythic wies nicht erst einmal darauf hin, dass sie Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning keinesfalls unfertig veröffentlichen werden. Sie wissen, dass schlechte und unreife MMORPGs auf dem heutigen Markt keine Chance mehr haben. Der derzeitig offiziell bekanntgegebene *Releasetermin ist 2te bis 3te Quartal 2008* - was sich aber unter umständen nochmal ändert.


hoffe ich mal nicht das es so wie bei failcom läuft währ schade da sich dein beitrag ehr gut anhöhrt . aoc war eingriff ins klo aber hier denke ich mal könnte es mir gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleprey (28. August 2008)

Ist schon bekannt, wieviel es im Monat kostet? Würde mich interessieren


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. August 2008)

Littleprey schrieb:


> Ist schon bekannt, wieviel es im Monat kostet? Würde mich interessieren



12,99 €


----------



## Halford (16. September 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> 12,99 €




Es wird jawohl auch humane Monatspakete geben, wo es sich rechnet das man sich längerfristig bindet ...
Ala 20% Nachlass bei 6 Monaten oder so...

Möchte ich denen raten ;-)


----------



## Wave2 (23. September 2008)

wie siehts aus mit den zahlungsmethoden?! Geht ELV oder nur kreditkarte und gametimecard? da hääte ich gern ma ne ausführliche antwort zu, da ich im moment noch keine kreditkarte besitze.


----------



## Ceilyn (26. September 2008)

Wave2 schrieb:


> wie siehts aus mit den zahlungsmethoden?! Geht ELV oder nur kreditkarte und gametimecard? da hääte ich gern ma ne ausführliche antwort zu, da ich im moment noch keine kreditkarte besitze.




das wuerde mich auch mal interessieren.. haette eigentlich lust das game zu spielen aber schon ewig keine kk mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LG,


----------

